
Show HN: Switch your music provider without losing playlists and recommendations - fm_stefanini
https://udaptor.io/showcase/
======
fm_stefanini
Hi everyone! I’ve been recently struggling with switching my music provider
from Apple Music (which was coming in the pack with the iPhone) to Spotify.
That time I questioned the universe - why can’t I just move all my data from
one provider to another? All companies allow you to download all your personal
data now.

Well, that was the beginning of UDAPTOR. We launched the first MVP - now you
can switch from Apple/Google Music to Spotify within several clicks: all your
playlists and music recommendations will be migrated, all for free.

The platform which we developed is not limited to music only, it can be used
pretty much in any domain: fintess&health, finances&banking, content, etc. In
the near future, we are launching several pilots with startups: they will be
able to acquire new clients with data, and new clients will get full scale
service from day-0.

Do you feel ‘stuck’ in any service? If so, what are they and where would you
want to migrate?

PS We also launched on PH today, there is more information here:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/udaptor](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/udaptor)

